# Fotos von FEUERWERK mit der Canon 500D



## shenmuefreak (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich hab jetzt sein knapp ner Woche meine Canon und hab auch schon sehr viel rumexperimentiert und ich muß sagen ich bereue es keine Minute das ich sie mir gekauft habe! Das Teil ist einfach richtig gut.... auch wenn ich noch einiges lernen muß da dies ja meine erste Spiegelreflex ist und ich vorher nur Kompakte hatte. 

Nun meine Frage: ich möchte gern Feuerwerk fotografieren, weiß aber nicht so recht mit welchen einstellungen ich das tun soll. Ich kann das ja vorher auch nicht testen.

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

Danke


----------



## chmee (17. Januar 2010)

Was willst Du denn ablichten? Nur zb die explodierte Raketenblume oder auch den Schweif?

Für den Schweif kommst Du um Belichtungszeiten um 5-10sek. nicht rum, dazu dann auch ein Stativ. Da sich ein Feuerwerk in Entfernungen jenseits der 15m abspielt, kannst Du beruhigt auf ein kontrastreiches weiter entferntes Motiv fokussieren und dann den AF abschalten. Sicherlich wirst Du dann den kleinstmöglichen Blendenwert wählen und dabei eine Empfindlichkeit von ISO 800-1600 nutzen müssen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sprint (17. Januar 2010)

Das wichtigste hat Chmee ja schon gesagt. Ich würde aber mit dem ISO Wert gar nicht so hoch gehen. Feuerwerk ist recht hell und und da sollte auch 200 - 400 schon reichen. Vor allem kannst du damit den Hintergrund einigermaßen aussperren, der bei so langen Belichtungszeiten sonst zu stark durchkommt.
Ich hatte früher analog mit 100 und 200er Filmen Feuerwerk fotografiert und das hat absolut gereicht.


----------



## shenmuefreak (17. Januar 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Was willst Du denn ablichten? Nur zb die explodierte Raketenblume oder auch den Schweif?
> 
> Für den Schweif kommst Du um Belichtungszeiten um 5-10sek. nicht rum, dazu dann auch ein Stativ. Da sich ein Feuerwerk in Entfernungen jenseits der 15m abspielt, kannst Du beruhigt auf ein kontrastreiches weiter entferntes Motiv fokussieren und dann den AF abschalten. Sicherlich wirst Du dann den kleinstmöglichen Blendenwert wählen und dabei eine Empfindlichkeit von ISO 800-1600 nutzen müssen.
> 
> mfg chmee



Danke,  Ich möchte die explodierende Racketenblume ablichten... ich werd einfach ein bisschen probieren. Ich hab ja ein paar gute Tipps von euch bekommen.


----------



## Pat-NRW (27. Januar 2010)

ISO so weit runter wie möglich bzw. auf Belichtung abstimmen, mittlerer Blendenwert und Kamera auf* M*. Auf keinen Fall Automatik nutzen!

LG Pat


----------

